# Should have gone to Specsavers!



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## trophywench (Apr 12, 2022)

I wonder whose rectum that photo is of?


----------



## rebrascora (Apr 12, 2022)

Oh WOW!! Must have been some red faces there when the mistake was eventually discovered.


trophywench said:


> I wonder whose rectum that photo is of?


My guess would be "the Jolly Green Giant" !


----------

